# Gnral Dveloppement > Algorithme & Mathmatiques > Traitement d'images >  Dtection des squence d'adultes dans des scnes vido

## karima1010

Bonjour,
j'ai un projet a rendre qui porte sur la dtection des squences d'adultes dans les vidio.
l'objectif du projet est d'implimenter un filtre des scnes d'adultes dans des squences vido.svp esq quelqu'un px m'aider?
(explication: je dois d'abord lire une vdio en c++... puis detecter la peau s'il y'a une grande proportion de la peau le code doit rejeter la vdio cad filtrer la vdio ) 
le but c de filtrer le contenu illicite de la vdio dont les enfants sont tjrs confront) merci bcp pour votre aide j'attends vos rponses et merci d'avance.

----------


## zais_ethael

C'est une grosse blague c'est a? Ou elle est la camra?

----------


## akyso

Qu'y a t'il de bizare ?
Je trouve ce sujet interessant.
J'aurai tendance  utiliser un rseau neuronal type perceptron pour lui faire apprendre les images X.
Sinon, peut tre en convoluant l'ensemble et en regardant le taux de la couleur peau.
C'est juste des ides en l'air

----------


## sovitec

(Je ne comprend pas trop le tag "rsolu", donc je rponds)

J'ai travaill sur un projet similaire il y a quelques annes. La mthode utilise tait proche de celle suggre par Akyso.pour les dtails on peut aller voir les publications des chercheurs de l'INRIA sur la classification d'images. Pour les rsultats il y a http://www.ltutech.com/fr/technologi...ge-filter.html.

Esprer un systme compltement automatique est encore utopique. Mais un systme semi-automatique o le programme gnre des alertes est envisageable, mme s'il laissera passer de toutes faons des images indsirables (cas difficile d'un vieux film en noir et blanc par exemple).

----------


## souviron34

sans compter que dans beaucoup de films non X il peut y avoir une scne, ou 20 secondes de choses qui pourraient tre interprtes.... 

Imaginons un film sur la vie d'un nageur de comptition (non non je ne pense pas  Laure Manaudou ;-) ). Un documentaire. Il peut trs bien y avoir une image de l'entre de la personne dans la salle de douches.. 

Reviens-t-on  la censure ????????

Sans compter tous les films trs grand public.. De quasi tous les cinastes franais.... Et de beaucoup d'autres..

----------


## ToTo13

Bonjour,

pour une rponse un peu plus srieuse :
 - regarde du cot des mthode par apprentissage (rseaux baysiens ou neuronaux).

Il me semble qu'un film est interdit aux mineurs lorsque l'on voit le sexe des acteurs. Donc c'est cela que tu dois chercher dans tes images  :;):

----------


## souviron34

> pour une rponse un peu plus srieuse :
>  - regarde du cot des mthode par apprentissage (rseaux baysiens ou neuronaux).


je m'excuse, mais quand le PO parle de flagger les images avec "beaucoup de peau", il censurera par exemple un film comme "La piscine" (Romy Schneider, Alain Delon, Maurice Ronet), "Camping" (..), le dbut du "Grand blond avec une chaussure noire" , etc....

 :8O:

----------


## zais_ethael

La o je dis que c'est une blague, c'est quand c'est un petit jeune avec 1 message sur le forum et un language sms qui vient nous dire qu'il va concevoir un programme en rapport avec un domaine bien hard (oui, moi aussi j'ai fait de la vision, j'ai t bien dgout) pour lequel mme toute une quipe de pros de chez pros ne saura jamais concevoir un systme parfait (et mme pour un qui fonctionne un petit peu je doute).
Non, srieusement, si on tait pas sur le net il y aurait comme une odeur de camra cache vous ne croyez pas?

----------


## sovitec

> je m'excuse, mais quand le PO parle de flagger les images avec "beaucoup de peau", il censurera par exemple un film comme "La piscine" (Romy Schneider, Alain Delon, Maurice Ronet), "Camping" (..), le dbut du "Grand blond avec une chaussure noire" , etc....


C'est la difficult, distingu Pamela Anderson dans Baywatch de Pamela Anderson sur Playboy TV n'est pas vident  faire automatiquement. Et il y en a plein d'autres, ne pas prendre catwoman pour une actrice d'un film ftichiste par exemple.

----------


## fumidu

Ca sort peut tre du cadre du projet, mais pourquoi ne pas prendre la bande son en compte ? C'est loin d'tre trivial, mais le simple fait de distinguer un dialogue d'un ahanement est une information importante, et plus encore en combinant avec un autre critre genre peau etc.

----------


## akyso

Je reviens sur ce qu'a dit ToTo13, il me semble bien que l'on peut en effet faire une distinction entre sexe et peau. Et en effet, ce qui diffrencie une scne "hard" et une scne classique c'est bien la vision du sexe.
Je ne vois pas  priori de pb concernant la distinction par un reseau neuronal d'un sexe.
Si en +, comme il est dit dans le message prcedent, on peut traiter le son, alors on doit pouvoir faire un systme satisfaisant...
Il n'empeche que coder une chose pareil doit tre assez laborieux et surtout lent s'il l'on doit recuprer chaque image (environ 24 par seconde) + le son tous a en temps rel...
Mais je veux bien faire quelques tests concernant les rseaux, savoir si il fait la distinction au niveau de l'image.
Le problme du positionnement va sans doute ce poser car a me parrait impensable de dcouper l'image en petit morceau et d'analyser chaque morceau (en temps rel) pour savoir s'il rentre ou pas dans la classe.

----------


## sovitec

> Je ne vois pas  priori de pb concernant la distinction par un reseau neuronal d'un sexe.


Aprs exprience je peux te dire que c'est loin d'tre vident. Un sexe (masculin ou fminin) a une forme trs diffrente selon le point de vue. Et le bruit engendr par la compression n'arrange rien. Il ne faut pas oublier que le cerveau est tonnamment performant pour reconstruire des dtails qui n'existent pas vraiment dans l'image. 



> Il n'empeche que coder une chose pareil doit tre assez laborieux et surtout lent s'il l'on doit recuprer chaque image (environ 24 par seconde) + le son tous a en temps rel...


Par contre on est en gnral pas oblig d'analyser toutes les images : on peut sauter toutes les images suffisamment proches de la dernire image analyse.

----------


## akyso

En effet... en effet...
La multitude d'angle possible est enorme.
Il risque de censurer trop de chose... Je vais quand meme essayer de lui faire apprendre cela. Que je me casse le nez sur ces difficults que je n'ai pas l'habitude

----------


## souviron34

> Je reviens sur ce qu'a dit ToTo13, il me semble bien que l'on peut en effet faire une distinction entre sexe et peau. Et en effet, ce qui diffrencie une scne "hard" et une scne classique c'est bien la vision du sexe.
> .


Je ritre...

Il y normment de films "normaux", grand public, o on aperoit un sexe, sans que pour autant ce soit des films X : il me semble que dans "la balance", la plupart des films des Charlots, sans compter tous les films de Claude Sautet et une bonne partie de ceux de JP Mocky et autres, sans compter "Midnight Express", "Liaison Fatale",  etc.. c'est le cas.

Je pense que si tu traites a, on va tre au pays de l'intgrisme...

Je crois plus  la solution base sur la parole pour plusieurs raisons :

le vocabulaire est rduitla syntaxe aussibeaucoup d'onomatopes.

a devrait tre beaucoup plus faisable et beaucoup plus raliste (un peu comme un correcteur grammatical, mais sur le son ou les phonmes)...

Et c'est vraisemblablement beaucoup plus rapide, avec des algos dj dispo. pour la reconnaissance vocale... que du traitement d'images.

----------


## sovitec

> Je ritre...
> 
> Il y normment de films "normaux", grand public, o on aperoit un sexe, sans que pour autant ce soit des films X...


C'est pour a que je dis ds mon premier poste qu'un systme entirement automatique est inenvisageable, si on ne veux pas prendre trop de risques le nombre de faux positifs est trs important. Dans le systme que j'ai dvelopp l'application se contentait de lever une alerte, et c'est un humain qui prenait la dcision finale. Je suppose que cela pourrait aider les administrateurs de sites genre Youtube qui doivent passer leur temps  vrifier les fichiers mis en ligne par les utilisateurs.

----------


## souviron34

oui mais ce que je dis, c'est pourquoi faire compliqu alors qu'on peut faire simple ?

Il me semble que ce sera BEAUCOUP plus simple de tenter de faire de la reconnaissance minimale de la parole (exemple : peu de grammaire, peu de formules autre que "sujet verbe complment", mots courts, etc..) que faire du traitement d'images, mme neuronal, pour tenter d'identifier 1) une peau, et 2) un sexe..  Et  mon avis avec beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup moins de fausses alarmes....

----------


## random

cela risque d'tre un peu juste
un documentaire marin avec une phrase du genre
"faites un noeud avec le bout autour de la bitte" 
va arrter le tlviseur pour 15 jours avec message au confesseur

alors qu"une dclaration de rocco siffredi vantant les mrites de la feuille de rose sera classe en srie jardinage

----------


## souviron34

lol c'est vrai..

Mais  mon avis quand mme l'analyse du contexte et celle comme dcrite plus haut sera beaucoup plus simple... (dans le cas cit, il est quasi vident qu'il y aura avant "barque", "bateau", "mer", "port", "marin", "pecheur", "filet", "quai", et autres termes..
Alors qua dans le second, ce sera dur de trouver "biner", "rempoter", "sarcler", "pailler", "bche", "pioche", (bien qu'il puisse y avoir "brouette", "pelle", "rateau", "tige")...

Ce que je veux dire, c'est que les possibilits de combinaisons de mots (surtout avec le vocabulaire employ) seront  mo avis bien moins fortes et beaucoup plus reconnaissables que du traitement d'images pour dterminer un sexe....


Mais bon, a n'est que mon avis...  ::oops::

----------


## PadawanDuDelphi

Salut,




> Il y normment de films "normaux", grand public, o on aperoit un sexe, sans que pour autant ce soit des films X : il me semble que dans "la balance", la plupart des films des Charlots, sans compter tous les films de Claude Sautet et une bonne partie de ceux de JP Mocky et autres, sans compter "Midnight Express", "Liaison Fatale", etc.. c'est le cas.
> 
> Je pense que si tu traites a, on va tre au pays de l'intgrisme...
> 
> Je crois plus  la solution base sur la parole pour plusieurs raisons :
> 
>     * le vocabulaire est rduit
>     * la syntaxe aussi
>     * beaucoup d'onomatopes.


C'est une bonne ide, mais dans ce cas tu va aussi censur des scnes de film comme "Quand Harry Rencontre Sally", ou mme un pisode de friends dans lesquels il ya des simulations orales plus que raliste...

Le mieux c'est un mixe des deux (image et son)...ou alors arrter de regarder la tl et se mettre "au jardinage" pour de bon.

A+.

----------


## fumidu

Et la dtection d'aller-retours d'une frquence d'environ 1 seconde ? C'est une caractristique qu'on retrouve rarement dans les films traditionnels, du moins de manire beaucoup moins systmatique. Je pense qu'un tel algo n'est pas trop difficile  concevoir. Il faut en gros comparer chaque image aux 50 prcdentes pour voir si des images se reptent, ou bien faire une fft temporel sur chaque pixel pour voir s'il y a un pic de frquence entre une et deux secondes. Pour le temps de calcul, un sous-chantillonnage de l'image ne sera pas de trop !

On combine tout a dans un perceptron ou autre avec le pourcentage de peau et le pourcentage d'onomatope, un peu d'apprentissage (vraiment chrie, je t'assure, c'est pour le boulot !) et je suis sr qu'il y a moyen d'arriver  des trucs presque pas trop btes !

Le truc, c'est qu'il faudrait pouvoir faire une analyse globale, voir sur toute la dure du film combien de fois il y a plein de peau, des cris etc... Et comparer avec une base de donnes, ou un perceptron ayant appris. Sur un extrait de quelques secondes, c'est beaucoup plus difficile !

Bon, ce sont juste des ides comme a, il y a toujours des contre-exemple (un clip de Britney spears : des cris, des mouvements saccads, et de la peau... ce ne sera pas plus mal si c'est censur en fait ! ::aie::  ), mais sait-on jamais, a peut ptet faire avancer le schimilimili...

----------


## random

pour la peau accompagne de mouvements saccads je pense que le film le tambour va passer  l'index

----------


## physicist

Salut 

taper dans le net, CBIR (content-based image retrieval), vous verrez que ce projet : "trier des images selon le critre de contenue" est un problme bien connu mais qui dpasse largement les choses qui peuvent tre faite au sein d'un petit projet de cour.

Je dirais que l'ide d'utiliser la couleur est souvent la plus efficace (il ne faut que 16 couleurs pour dcrire une scne). 

De plus, il faut choisir si l'on veut une approche avec ou sans segmentation de l'image.

Le principal objectif est d'extraire les caractristiques de l'image,(texture, information spectrale, contours, relation spatiale entre les objets...) pour les interprter par aprs et faire un systme de classification avec un systme supervis.

Avec un nombre vari d'exemple, et les caractristiques cods, le SVM va dfinir lui mme quelle association de caractristiques correspond  de la porn.


Bon courage...

----------


## icer

Vous remarquerez que la personne qui a lancer ce sujet, n'a pas poster d'autre messages...

Quand un tel systme existera vous me ferais signe ; si on peut censurer on peut  aussi slectionner ?  ::lol::

----------


## Orus

en faisant des recherches sur les champs de Markov
je suis tomb sur un chercheur qui travaillait aussi sur ce problme de filtrage sur un projet nomm Poesia : http://www.poesia-filter.org/

----------


## karima1010

Bonjour tout le monde d'abord je vous remercie tous pour votre descution et votre participation.
j'ai une id a dcombos la vdio a des squence d'image sous matlab et puis detecter la peau dans ces image  mais vraimant j'ai pas d'autres ides sur la suite comment calcul la proportion de la peau ds ces images detect  et comment les class selon cette proportion calcul et si j'arrive a les class comment les filtrer (quels sont les types de filtres reconnu ds ce domaine ) et comment on implimante ces filtres et comment prendre on concidration la notion du temps car n'oublier pas que je travail sur des vido et merci bcp pour vos aides.

----------


## ol9245

Bjr,

la cl de ton problme c'est de passer ton image en HSV.

je retrouve plus la rfrence mais j'ai vu rcemment un article sur la dtection des visages. Ils commencent par dtecter les tons de chair et a parrait trs facile. les tons de chair se dtectent bien en HSV car ils correspondent  une couleur (H) entre le rouge et le orange, et une saturation (S) intermdiaire. la luminance (V) n'intervient pas dans la dtection.

Pour ton petit programme : passse l'image en HSV, fais ventuellement des tests pour rafiner ta fentre H et S, puis tu affecte une probabilit  un pixel donn d'tre de la peau. Ton critre, c'est la moyenne des probabilits sur l'ensemble de l'image.

Rafinement : comme tu cherches des scnes avec plus de 50% de tons de peau (les gros plans non ;-) ), tu peux sous chantillonner ton image pour faire les calculs. Eventuellement, tu la floute avant avec un filtre gaussien comme a, seules les grandes masses vont ressortir.

OL

----------


## karima1010

Oui merci bcp m comment je px passer cette image en hsv est ce que tu as un programme qui permet de faire ca (matlab) et si j'arrive a detecter la peau ds une image comment je ferais pour l'appliquer a toute les images de la vido et merci bcp.

----------


## LorDjidane

Salut

Jette un oeil l-dessus : http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/HSV_color_space
Paragraphe "Transformation between HSV and RGB"
Les formules pour passer de RGB  HSV sont fournies, il ne te reste plus qu' les implmenter sous Matlab.

----------


## zais_ethael

Hum, matlab contient plus que certainement des fonctions pour a, si tu commenais par... apprendre matlab?

----------


## LorDjidane

En fait : 
http://www.mathworks.com/access/help...f/rgb2hsv.html

 ::mrgreen::

----------


## ol9245

> Oui merci bcp m comment je px passer cette image en hsv est ce que tu as un programme qui permet de faire ca (matlab) et si j'arrive a detecter la peau ds une image comment je ferais pour l'appliquer a toute les images de la vido et merci bcp.


rgb2hsv

Pour la viso, je sais pas. dsl !
OL

----------


## ol9245

Un document qui justifie ta dmarche et en fixe les limites :

Pixel-Based Skin Detection for Pornography Filtering

including face detection, gesture recognition, and pornography filtering. ... evidence that the skin color can be recognized in an image with no explicit ...
ipl.ce.sharif.edu/Papers/Ijeee_Skin_04.pdf 

http://ipl.ce.sharif.edu/Papers/Ijeee_Skin_04.pdf

OL

----------


## karima1010

Merci bcp c vraimant tres interessant.mais mon problme conciste a faire la mm chose mais pour la vido.est ce q tu as des ids et merci.
mon pb conciste aussi a implimenter un filtre qui permet apres la classification des images de la vido de montrer que les partie normale de la peau.
merci bcp pour vos aides.

----------


## ol9245

dsl, la video, je connais pas.

Pour la suite de ton projet (montrer que les parties normales de la peau) tu y penseras plus tard. Pour l'instant, il faut te concenter sur la premire tape.

C'est dans quel cadre ton projet ? cole ? stage ? boulot ?

OL

----------


## karima1010

Mon projet est dans le cadre d'un stage de fin d'etude.

----------


## ol9245

et videmmen tu as choisi ce sujet parceque tu t'es dit que tu allais te rincer l'oeuil avec les vidos  filtrer mais t'as encore rien vu. Si tu avais su que c'tait comme a, tu aurais pris autre chose ?

Bon, c'tait une plaisanterie !
Restons srieux. Si on peut t'aider, on le fera avec plaisir.

----------


## karima1010

c pas moi qui a choisi enfaite le sujet a t imposer sur moi.
merci bcp pour toi et pour ts les gens qui m'aident. je ss vraimant bloc je le trouve difficile.

----------


## boinamib

> c pas moi qui a choisi enfaite le sujet a t imposer sur moi.
> merci bcp pour toi et pour ts les gens qui m'aident. je ss vraimant bloc je le trouve difficile.


Au fait est ce que Doha va bien.
Merci

----------

